# The Frog Bite is on in MN!



## breachless (Jun 15, 2015)

Went out yesterday morning and just killed 'em with a SPRO Frog yesterday. I would just pitch the frog about twelve inches into the bullrushes and then ease them out past the edge. I am sure I hauled in around 20 fish in the 3 hours I was on the water. This 17" beauty was worthy of a pic:




I also missed at least three times as many fish as I actually managed to bring into the boat. Had a blow-up on just about every cast. Very fun. This only typically lasts a week or two, so I say to my MN friends on here: get out there and get it while it's hot!


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice job! Frog fishing is an awesome way to fish for bass!


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 15, 2015)

Wish I was fishin'


----------



## Y_J (Jun 15, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> Wish I was fishin'


Man, me to.. I really need to get out there.


----------



## SMDave (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice job! Love it -- been throwing the good ol' Cavitron a lot myself lately, doesn't get much better than a hot topwater bite 8)


----------

